# Το Facebook και η παραβίαση της ιδιωτικότητας



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 9, 2011)

Το Facebook συνεχίζει να γράφει στα παλιά του τα πίξελ την ιδιωτικότητα των μελών του, αλλά και των μη μελών του.

http://www.tovima.gr/world/article/?aid=405485&h1=true

Αντιδράσεις προκαλεί μια πρόσφατη καινοτομία του Facebook που ενδέχεται να ενισχύσει την άποψη όσων θεωρούν πως ο συγκεκριμένος ιστότοπος κινείται σε μία γκρίζα ζώνη σε ότι αφορά στην παραβίαση όλο και περισσότερο τα προσωπικά δεδομένα των μελών του.

Το καινούργιο χαρακτηριστικό των λεγόμενων «προτάσεων επισήμανσης» («Tag Suggestions») είναι η δυνατότητα αυτόματης αναγνώρισης προσώπων στις φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζουν οι χρήστες στον λογαριασμό τους, μια εφαρμογή, ωστόσο, που εγείρει ερωτήματα σχετικά με την παραβίαση στο προσωπικό απόρρητο του καθενός από εμάς.

Σύμφωνα με τη συμβουλευτική εταιρεία διαδικτυακής ασφάλειας, Sophos, πολλά μέλη του δικτύου, το οποίο απαριθμεί περισσότερους από 500 εκατ. ανθρώπους, δυσανασχετούν σχετικά με το καινούργιο χαρακτηριστικό, το οποίο προστέθηκε στο λογαριασμό τους στο Facebook χωρίς καμία προηγούμενη ενημέρωσή τους.

«Το Facebook προχωράει σε ακόμη μια κατάφωρη παραβίαση των απορρήτων πληροφοριών των χρηστών του», τονίζει ο σύμβουλος της εταιρείας, Γκρέιαμ Κλάλεϊ.

Η υπηρεσία, που προσφέρεται πλέον, εκτός από το αμερικανικό κοινό, στις περισσότερες χώρες που υπάρχει το Facebook, όπως και στην Ελλάδα, ουσιαστικά επισπεύδει τη διαδικασία της επισήμανσης των φίλων που εικονίζονται στις φωτογραφίες τις οποίες ανεβάζει κάποιος στον λογαριασμό του.

Η νέα εφαρμογή λαμβάνει υπόψη της τις «ετικέτες» ( "tags" ) που έχει ήδη κάνει ο χρήστης σε φωτογραφίες και εξετάζει ψηφιακά τις καινούργιες φωτογραφίες, αναζητώντας ομοιότητες στα πρόσωπα. Όταν βρει ένα πρόσωπο που έχει ξανασυναντήσει, η μηχανή προτείνει στο χρήστη να βάλει την ίδια «ετικέτα» (μικρή λεζάντα με όνομα του εικονιζόμενου), μια συντομευτική λειτουργία που θα εκτιμήσουν ιδιαίτερα όσοι ανεβάζουν πολλές φωτογραφίες και βρίσκουν βαρετό το χειροκίνητο... «ταγκάρισμα».


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2011)

Αντιμετωπίζεται στα privacy settings -> Custom Settings -> Suggest Photos of Me to Friends -> Disable.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 9, 2011)

Η λογική τους είναι "να σου πάρω εκατό ευρώ από το πορτοφόλι; αν δεν απαντήσεις όχι, θεωρώ ότι συμφωνείς". Αν κατάλαβα καλά από το άρθρο, το νέο option είναι ενεργοποιημένο by default στους λογαριασμούς των χρηστών, κι όποιος το πήρε χαμπάρι είναι τυχερός. Άσε το πρόβλημα της ιδιωτικότητας -- δεν είναι μπελάς να σου αλλάζουν κάθε τόσο πράγματα; Ενημέρωσέ με για την καινούρια υπηρεσία, αλλά άφησε με να επιλέξω τι θα χρησιμοποιήσω. Μη μου σπας τα νεύρα και με κάνεις Λουδίτη, κύριε Ζούκερμπεργκ!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2011)

To Φέισμπουκ μού σπάει τα νεύρα τακτικά. Μέχρι που έχω καταλήξει ότι ξυπνάνε κάθε πρωί και σκέφτονται "Τι αλλαγή θα κάνουμε σήμερα για να εκνευρίσουμε τους χρήστες;"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2011)

Πάντα υπάρχουν και χειρότερα:

Τα ίχνη της παγίδας θανάτου στο Facebook (το Βήμα, προχτές): Πώς ο «εγκέφαλος» της παγίδας και η συνεργός του έστησαν το έγκλημα για ένα... like


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2011)

Είναι ανατριχιαστικό. Το ψεύτικο προφίλ υπάρχει ακόμα, και ανάμεσα στους "φίλους" ο δολοφονημένος νεαρός.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2011)

Αντιγράφω από το αφιέρωμα του περιοδικού _RAM_ (τ. 257, 05/2011) στα κοινωνικά δίκτυα:


> Είναι υποκρισία από τη μία να χρησιμοποιούμε το facebook και από την άλλη να παραπονιόμαστε ότι δεν είναι ασφαλές και ότι μας κλέβουν τα προσωπικά δεδομένα μας.


Ε, δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνώ περισσότερο! Αν δεν θέλετε να απειληθεί ποτέ το απόρρητο κάποιου δεδομένου σας, ποτέ μα ποτέ μην το βάλετε κάπου online. Ποτέ! Και τίποτε δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι περισσότερο στοιχειώδες από αυτό.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 13, 2011)

Μια και μιλάμε για το φατσοβιβλίο και το τι μας εκνευρίζει, ξέρει κανείς μετά τις αλλαγές πως σβήνουμε διά παντός συνομιλίες; Εννοώ ότι κάθε φορά που πατάω ορισμένα άτομα για να χρησιμοποιήσω το chat, αυτό μου εμφανίζει όλη τη συνομιλία που κάναμε μέρες νωρίτερα. Επίσης, όταν μπαίνω στα μηνύματα, βλέπω ότι η συνομιλία έχει αποθηκευθεί εκεί σαν μήνυμα. 
Εννοείται πως κάθε φορά που βγαίνω πατάω το Clear History στο chat και σβήνω το αντίστοιχο μήνυμα από το Inbox, αλλά αυτό επιμένει και τα εμφανίζει την επόμενη φορά που θα μιλήσω ή θα λάβω μήνυμα από το συγκεκριμένο άτομο. Πώς μπορώ να τα εξαφανίσω αυτά; 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 13, 2011)

@azimuthios: Πας στο See all messages, κάνεις κλικ στο άτομο με το οποίο επικοινώνησες και θες να σβήσεις, και μετά Actions > Delete messages.



FunkSoulBrother said:


> Η λογική τους είναι "να σου πάρω εκατό ευρώ από το πορτοφόλι; αν δεν απαντήσεις όχι, θεωρώ ότι συμφωνείς"


To facebook δεν κάνει κανέναν tag αυτόματα. Απλά όταν ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες, αν δει ότι κάποια πρόσωπα που μοιάζουν με ήδη tagged, σου προτείνει το όνομά τους.

Συμφωνώ με το Zazula. Πάντα με διασκεδάζει να βλέπω τις τρομαγμένες αντιδράσεις χρηστών όταν αντιλαμβάνονται ότι ξέρω προσωπικά τους στοιχεία τα οποία οι ίδιοι (ή άλλοι με τη συναίνεσή τους) ανέβασαν στο ίντερνετ.

Ένα άλλο ωραίο κολπάκι του fb είναι ότι αν γίνεις φίλος με κάποιον λίγες μέρες αφού κάνετε attend την ίδια εκδήλωση, το fb ανακοινώνει στους φίλους τους ότι «ο Α και ο Β έγιναν φίλοι αφού παρακολούθησαν μαζί το event Χ».


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2011)

Πέρα από το σχόλιο του Ζαζζζζζ, με το οποίο συμφωνώ, αναρωτιέμαι αν όλοι οι έκπληκτοι παραπάνω έχουν ακούσει για privacy settings; Μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις μέχρι και να μην μπορεί να σε βρει κανείς όταν σε ψάχνει στο φ/β, όπως επίσης και να μη βλέπουν τις φωτογραφίες σου παρά συγκεκριμένα άτομα.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (Jun 13, 2011)

Lexoplast said:


> Συμφωνώ με το Zazula. Πάντα με διασκεδάζει να βλέπω τις τρομαγμένες αντιδράσεις χρηστών όταν αντιλαμβάνονται ότι ξέρω προσωπικά τους στοιχεία τα οποία οι ίδιοι (ή άλλοι με τη συναίνεσή τους) ανέβασαν στο ίντερνετ.


 
Καλά, εδώ ταιριάζει το "ας πρόσεχαν".


----------

